# Se abraza/Le abraza/La abraza



## Mucho_Betis

Hola,
Les estoy enseñado a mis estudiantes los complementos directos e indirectos.   Frases como: _Yo bebo el jugo_ sería _Yo lo bebo_. Según ellos, es fácil; pero tengo una estudiante muy avanzada que ha visto esta frase: _La chica se abrazó a su madre_. ¿No es cierto que _su madre_ sea el complemento? Y por eso, ¿_sería le abrazó a su madre_?

  Gracias


----------



## mhp

abrazarse a alguien/algo to hold on o cling to somebody/something. [Oxford]


----------



## Ynez

_La chica abrazó a su madre.
La chica la abrazó.

La chica se abrazó a su madre._ 

La última da la idea de abrazarse con más fuerza, y se podría utilizar tanto para "dar un abrazo" como para "aferrarse/agarrarse".


----------



## Áristos

Abrazar + complemento directo -> verbo transitivo

*La chica abrazó a su madre * (no olvides que este caso lleva "a" porque el complemento directo es una persona)
*La chica abrazó la almohada
La chica la abrazó*

Abrazarse a + complemento (¿de régimen?) -> verbo intrasitivo pronominal

*La chica se abrazó a su madre
La chica se abrazó a la almohada
La chica se abrazó a ella*

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=abrazar


----------



## Pitt

Que yo sepa en cuanto al verbo pronominal *abrazarse* ambas interpretaciones son posibles: como complemento de régimen y como complemento indirecto.

_La chica se abrazó a su madre [c. de régimen] > _
_La chica se abrazó a ella [c. de régimen]._

_La chica se abrazó a su madre [c. indirecto] > _
_La chica se le [c. indirecto] abrazó._

A ver que dicen los nativos.

Saludos


----------



## isa_burgos

La chica se le abrazó/la chica se abrazó a ella (abrazarse)
La chica le abrazó (abrazar)


----------



## Pitt

isa_burgos said:


> La chica se le abrazó/la chica se abrazó a ella (abrazarse)
> La chica le abrazó (abrazar)


 
Lo veo así: 
La chica abrazó a su madre > 
La chica la abrazó. 
La chica le abrazó. 

Saludos


----------



## Áristos

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> La chica abrazó a su madre >
> La chica la abrazó.
> La chica le abrazó.
> 
> Saludos



Estoy de acuerdo con Pitt.

"La chica le abrazó" sólo es correcto si ese "le" se refiere a un hombre (y típicamente en España), pero no si es su madre o cualquier otra mujer.

Estamos hablando de complemento directo.

Saludos.


----------



## caniho

Mucho_Betis said:


> Hola,
> Les estoy enseñado a mis estudiantes los complementos directos e indirectos.   Frases como: _Yo bebo el jugo_ sería _Yo lo bebo_. Según ellos, es fácil; pero tengo una estudiante muy avanzada que ha visto esta frase: _La chica se abrazó a su madre_. ¿No es cierto que _su madre_ sea el complemento? Y por eso, ¿_sería le abrazó a su madre_?
> 
> Gracias



Hi, first of all, you should use in your classes natural Spanish sentences like '*me* bebo el jugo'. Now, to answer your question, if you remove the 'se' you're changing the verb, so it must be 'se le abrazó a su madre', or perhaps more properly, 'se abrazó a ella'


----------



## Pinairun

Transitive form: *Abrazar.*
He abrazado a mi madre (OD) = La he abrazado.
He abrazado a mi padre (OD) = Lo/Le he abrazado.
He abrazado un árbol (OD) = Lo he abrazado.

Intransitive form: *Abrazarse a/con.*
Me he abrazado* a* mi madre (Prepositional complement) = Me he abrazado a ella.
Me he abrazado *a* la almohada (Prep. compl.) = Me he abrazado a ella.
Al final del partido se abrazó *con* su rival (Prepositional compl.) = Se abrazó con él.

We don't say "se _le/la/les/los/las_ abrazó" but "se abrazó *a él*" or "se abrazó *a ella*". "se abrazó *a ellos*" or "se abrazó *a ellas*", all of them prepositional complements.

You can say, too, "se leabrazó *a* *la* cintura" or "se le abrazó *al* cuello", about man or woman's waist or neck, with an emphatic "le".  
It's equivalent to: "Se abrazó *a* *su* cintura", "se abrazó *a su* cuello", both prep. compl.


----------



## caniho

Pinairun said:


> Intransitive form: *Abrazarse a/con.*
> Me he abrazado* a* mi madre (Prepositional complement) = Me he abrazado a ella.
> Me he abrazado *a* la almohada (Prep. compl.) = Me he abrazado a ella.
> Al final del partido se abrazó *con* su rival (Prepositional compl.) = Se abrazó con él.
> 
> We don't say "se _le/la/les/los/las_ abrazó" but "se abrazó *a él*" or "se abrazó *a ella*". "se abrazó *a ellos*" or "se abrazó *a ellas*", all of them prepositional complements.



I agree that as a general rule you can't use the IO pronouns with this kind of complement, but the thing is that with some verbs and with some combinations subject-object, they are actually used, especially when one or both of them are in third person. In this case 'se le abrazó a su madre' doesn't sound completely wrong to me. Another example that comes to my mind right now is 'se le acercó'


----------



## isa_burgos

Pues yo creo que es objeto indirecto, y que "se la abrazó" es laísmo. 
También es cierto como apuntan por ahí que suena más natural decir "se abrazó a ella" que "se le abrazó"


----------



## ManPaisa

Del DPD:

*abrazar(se)*. *1.* Como transitivo, ‘ceñir [algo o a alguien] con los brazos’ y, en sentido figurado, ‘adoptar o seguir [una doctrina, opinión o conducta]’: _«Ella lo abrazó por detrás»_ (Belli _Mujer_ [Nic. 1992]); _«Piensa seriamente en abrazar la vida monástica»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 16.1.87). También se usa como intransitivo pronominal y un complemento precedido de _a_ o, más raramente, _de:_ _«Se abrazó con fuerza a su cuerpo»_ (Delgado _Balada_ [Ur. 1991]); _«Vos te abrazás de esa mujer»_ (Chavarría _Rojo__con:_ _«Los primeros ministros de la Europa civilizada se abrazaban con Castro»_ (Valladares _Esperanza_ [Cuba 1985]). [Ur. 2002]). Si el complemento es de persona, a veces se usa también  _con:_ _«Los primeros ministros de la Europa civilizada se abrazaban con Castro»_ (Valladares _Esperanza_ [Cuba 1985]).


----------



## isa_burgos

Vale, entonces ¿es objeto directo en abrazar e indirecto en abrazarse?
si lo se no digo nada, que lo he liado todo más :S


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

_La chica se abrazó a su madre._

_La chica se le abrazó. 
_(at least in Argentina, reading some of the previous messages it seems that in Spain it does not sound OK)

_La chica se *le* abrazó *a su madre*_. (hummm... no)
(I guess it is not an IO because it does not admit duplication)


----------



## Pitt

caniho said:


> I agree that as a general rule you can't use the IO pronouns with this kind of complement, but the thing is that with some verbs and with some combinations subject-object, they are actually used, especially when one or both of them are in third person. In this case 'se le abrazó a su madre' doesn't sound completely wrong to me. Another example that comes to my mind right now is 'se le acercó'


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Todas estas construcciones son posibles:

Se acercó a su madre > Se acercó a ella > Se le acdercó.
Se abrazó a su madre > Se abrazó a ella > Se le abrazó.

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Bocha said:


> _La chica se *le* abrazó *a su madre*_. (hummm... no)
> (I guess it is not an IO because it does not admit duplication)


 
Bocha, creo que esta acertada observación tuya demuestra que, dado que no es CI, no puede hacerse el reemplazo _se *le* abrazó._


----------



## ManPaisa

MarieSuzanne said:


> Bocha, creo que esta acertada observación tuya demuestra que, dado que no es CI, no puede hacerse el reemplazo _se *le* abrazó._


 
Aunque sea muy común en algunas partes.


----------



## irakaslea

Pitt lleva razón: "madre" es el complemento directo, asi que tienes que usar el pronombre del objecto directo: "la". No te dejes engañar por la A PERSONAL.


----------



## hosec

Hola,

Mi humilde opinión:

los verbos pronominales y de movimiento con pronombre, salvo rarísimas excepciones (que no es este caso) no se construyen ni con od ni con oi, sino con suplem. Se abrazó a su madre > se le abrazó no es más que una confusión de formas: en la mente del hablante el cambio de oi por le es natural y el suplemento con "a" se confunde con un oi. Con un complemento que no fuera /+humano/ jamás cambiaríamos por "le": Se abrazó a la farola > Se abrazó a eso.

Suplemento, pues. Para mí, claro.

Salud


----------



## MarieSuzanne

hosec said:


> Hola,
> 
> Mi humilde opinión:
> 
> los verbos pronominales y de movimiento con pronombre, salvo rarísimas excepciones (que no es este caso) no se construyen ni con od ni con oi, sino con suplem. Se abrazó a su madre > se le abrazó no es más que una confusión de formas: en la mente del hablante el cambio de oi por le es natural y el suplemento con "a" se confunde con un oi. Con un complemento que no fuera /+humano/ jamás cambiaríamos por "le": Se abrazó a la farola > Se abrazó a eso.
> 
> Suplemento, pues. Para mí, claro.
> 
> Salud



Totalmente de acuerdo, Hosec.


----------



## Ynez

ManPaisa said:


> Aunque sea muy común en algunas partes.



Yo creo que esto es igual de común o poco común en todas partes. No es algo que digamos todos los días, pero nadie nos sorprenderíamos de una frase como:


_El niño llevaba perdido más de 2 horas, así que al ver a su madre en la puerta de la tienda, fue corriendo y se le abrazó llorando._


----------



## Áristos

Totalmente de acuerdo con Hosec y con Ynez.

Ahora que he leído a Hosec, me posiciono definitivamente por que es complemento de régimen o suplemento. En mi primer post lo intuía pero no me atreví a decirlo rotundamente porque tenía dudas.
No se deberías decir "se le abrazó", pues no es CI.

Pero Ynez también dice que es una frase que se oye. Y Bocha también lo comentó.
No me sorprendería escucharme a mí mismo diciendo sin darme cuenta la frase que Ynez ha puesto de ejemplo.
¿Incorrecta? En mi opinión sí.
¿Se dice? En mi opinión, mucho. Yo el primero.
¿Se debería corregir? Pues supongo que también.

Está siendo un hilo muy, muy interesante gracias a todas las aportaciones.
Saludos a tod@s.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Áristos said:


> ¿Se dice? En mi opinión, mucho.



Yo también me temo que se dice mucho. Y que, si hurgamos un poco, encontraremos otros verbos con los que debe de pasar lo mismo.


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias a todos por las aclaraciones! Este es un tema muy interesante. 

Creo que los pronombres átonos *me, te, le, nos, os, les* con ciertos verbos pronominales (p.ej. abrazarse, acercarse, adelantarse, dirigirse) funcionan como complemento de régimen (suplemento). 
Pero este uso es una excepción de la regla general: el complemento de régimen se sustituye por la preposición a + pronombre personal tónico (a mí, a ti, a él ...).

Ejemplos:

*acostumbrarse a:*
Me he acostumbrado a mi amiga [c. de régimen] >
Me he acostumbrado a ella [c. de régimen]. 
Me le he acostumbrado.  

*abrazarse a:*
Me he abrazado a mi amiga [c. de régimen] >
Me he abrazado a ella [c. de régimen]. 
Me le [c. de régimen] he abrazado.  

A ver qué dicen los nativos.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Pitt said:


> Ejemplos:
> 
> *acostumbrarse a:*
> Me he acostumbrado a mi amiga [c. de régimen] >
> Me he acostumbrado a ella [c. de régimen].
> Me le he acostumbrado.
> 
> *abrazarse a:*
> Me he abrazado a mi amiga [c. de régimen] >
> Me he abrazado a ella [c. de régimen].
> Me le [c. de régimen] he abrazado.
> 
> A ver qué dicen los nativos.
> 
> Saludos



La nativa esta dice que está de acuerdo con tu opinión de los ejemplos, menos el último, que no se dice por donde ella vive (Me le he abrazado  ). 

Sí decimos:

_Se me ha abrazado.
Se te ha abrazado.
Se le ha abrazado._
_Se nos ha adelantado_ (abrazar a varias personas parece difícil).
_Se os ha adelantado.
Se les ha adelantado._


Si el sujeto soy yo:

_Me he abrazado a X._


Todos los ejemplos primeros tienen en general una idea negativa, como si la persona abrazada no quisiera el abrazo o no lo esperara. No siempre tiene que ser así, pero existe ese matiz...

Creo que es más normal usar esta forma cuando decimos detrás "llorando" (_Se le abrazó llorando_), porque la otra opción (_Se abrazó a ella/él llorando_) suena más literaria o formal.


Los ejemplos de "adelantarse" los usamos, por ejemplo, si alguien dice antes que tú lo que estabas pensando:

_¡Se te ha adelantado!_

Son todos informales.


----------



## Mucho_Betis

Uy,

  ¡Ahora que estoy confundido! Pero aprendo algo nuevo cada día, y lo he pasado muy bien leyendo las opiniones.  

  ¡Y siempre corríjanme cuando me estoy equivocado!

  Gracias por ayudarme.


----------



## Pitt

mhp said:


> Just tell your students that SE in "_La chica se abrazó a _su madre" is part of the pronominal verb "abrazarse a alguien", which is more or less the same thing as "abrazar a alguien", but it could be more emphatic: To hold fast or to cling to someone. If they want to know if "_La chica (le) abrazó a su madre_" is also correct, you can tell them: Yes. If they further want to know if "_La chica se le abrazó (a su madre)_" is correct, you can refer them to this thread.


 
El verbo *abrazar* es transitivo. Por eso creo que es correcto:
_La chica abrazó a su madre [c. directo]._

Pero a mi entender es incorrecto:
_La chica le abrazó a su madre._

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pitt tiene razón.


----------



## Áristos

Tiene más razón que un Santo.

*"La chica le abrazó a su madre"* de entrada no me suena bien y, además, es gramaticalmente incorrecto.

¿Pero Pitt es alemán o de Alcalá de Henares? Vaya dominio


----------



## codagus

probablemente sea muyy tarde jaja, pero por si a alguien le sirve, siempre he utilizado la expresión utilizado como "aferrarse" como dijeron más arriba, pero la utilizo más relacionada con cosas. Un ejemplo sería "How long can you HOLD ON TO a promise?" = "(Por) cuánto tiempo puedes aferrarte a una promesa??"


----------

